# The Munsters revival



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the original *The Munsters*. There was a certain magic in the series (and of course The *Adams Family*) that I don't think has really ever been recaptured by any subsequent interpretations. So, I can't say I'm really thrilled about this news.

NBC has announced it has ordered a pilot of a remake of the show. Bryan Fuller (*Pushing Daisies*) is writing the script, and the vibe has been described as "*Modern Family* meets *True Blood." *Also, the story claims "rumors suggest" Guillermo del Toro is also "interested."

Again, who knows whether this will even get picked up as a series, so I may be jumping the gun. I'm also curious about casting of the characters. And finally - uhm, doesn't del Toro have about 235 other projects announced?

http://www.digitalspy.com/ustv/news/a279494/nbc-developing-munsters-revival.html


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I have the perfect guy for the role


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Spectre! 

It just wouldn't be the same with a different cast.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw someone somewhere mentioning Robin Williams as a good option for Grandpa, but I don't know about that. Seemed to me that in many ways Al Lewis really was the Grandpa character - just as kooky in real life. Still remember him seating us at his Grandpa's restaurant in NYC - I cracked up as soon as I saw him.

Can't think of anyone offhand who could bring the same goofy charm to the role of Herman that Fred Gwynne did without horribly over-acting.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Bryan Fuller is one of my heroes! He also created Dead Like Me before he got creative control forced from him  Hopefully this lasts for more than two seasons because his past two shows didn't.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Too bad they cant use the original house. 
Its still there at Universal Studios, but now it painted yellow and sits on Wisteria Lane......
I like it better when it was on Mockingbird Lane.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So, what does Butch Patrick have to say about this?

http://www.tmz.com/2010/10/01/eddie-munster-tv-show-remake-attack-slam/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He doesn't sound too happy

Brad Garrett is a good suggestion for Herman Munster, though. He's good at playing the not-too-bright roles.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey, i've got a better idea! how about they stop the remake, digitally remaster the original film so that it's got better definition and then air the new reel! that would be so much better then any crappy remake they can put out!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Will it be in black and white?


----------

